# feelings about the "Ladies of the lodge" pins



## JMartinez (Sep 6, 2013)

Brethren I have just recently discovered and started collecting the "Lady of the lodge" lapel pins. I have noticed their are mixed feelings about this product. I collect personally collect these because they remind me of those vintage "join the military" ads. I have posted below pieces of my collection; mind you they have only come out with three pins and the third just came out. please give me your thoughts, opinions, and complaints.


----------



## Mac (Sep 7, 2013)

What is the origin of these pins?  They seem more fitting for the Jester crowd than for Blue Lodge members who practice being upright men in their communities.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 7, 2013)

When you say "just came out," you mean these aren't something from the forties or fifties?  Reflects very poorly on the craft in my opinion, and just gives us something else to be accused of.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a quick search and found them on amazon. Personally, I appreciate pinup art and in the respect I find these pretty clever and cool. On the other hand, as an actual lodge member I do find them a bit tasteless. I'd might buy them as a collector, but I'd never be seen wearing one. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 7, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this style of pin. Part of me enjoys the classic art of "pin up models". The Mason in me strongly believes that this is poor representation of our Great Fraternity.

This is not something that "should be" in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bill Rose (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn't buy one and I think it plays into the myths of our fraternity


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 7, 2013)

Particularly ill-timed after the latest news cycle...

Pin-up art is great and has a time and place. The Lodge is neither.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 7, 2013)

Couldn't you find some referencing the Knights of Columbus or the Odd Fellows?  :wink:


----------

